# Enlarging color negatives with B&W enlarger



## Brutus (Sep 1, 2010)

So I have some color negatives that I'd like to print, but I only have access to a B&W enlarger and grey scale photosensitive paper. Is there a way to enlarge and print the color negatives as if they were B&W successfully?


----------



## compur (Sep 1, 2010)

Kodak used to make a paper for just this purpose called Panalure but it was
discontinued about 5 years ago.  It does show up from time to time on eBay
and, if not too old and if properly stored, that would be one solution.

Otherwise, here are some tips from Ilford on using their MG IV paper for
this purpose:
ILFORD PHOTO - Printing from Colour Negatives


----------



## djacobox372 (Sep 3, 2010)

Try it and see what happens... it should work fine as along as you avoid variable contrast paper.


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 3, 2010)

On regular BW paper the shots will be grainy. The layers of colour in the negative can act as contrast filters when you are exposing. You can still get some interesting effects. I'd definitely run test strips so you have an idea of what you'll be getting.


----------



## ann (Sep 4, 2010)

yes
and be prepared for longer printing times and issues with contrast. You will need to boost the contrast filter at least 3.5

i have students who make lovely prints this way; as anything else in the darkroom it just takes patience and lots of practice.


----------



## Brutus (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I'll have to try just adding a contrast filter and seeing what happens.


----------

